# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Huitime dition - second semestre 2014

## vermine

[Jeux-concours] Huitime dition - second semestre 2014

Le second semestre de l'anne 2014 sest coul, le moment est donc venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette huitime dition.

Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de la rdaction qu'aux membres du club.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.Bzzok.Idriss


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

WinjeromeBisnrsBovinofafabzh6Laurent.BAlainTechPhilippe JOCHMANSf-lebvermineLittleWhite

Nous tenons  remercier un modrateur pour sa modration que l'on pourrait qualifier de grand nettoyage : 

Domi2


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

LittleWhitedjibrilzoom61Mickael Baron-Nikopol-ram-0000dourouc05AlcatzvermineFeanorinmlny84

Les 6 premiers ont t particulirement actifs et ont redynamis leur rubrique de manire significative. 


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

f-leb - RelecturesMaitrePylos - LivresNono40 - Assistance sur l'utilisation du forumpottiez - Magazine


*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhitezoom61dragonjoker59Winjeromeregis1512tarball69yahikoclaudeLELOUPMickael Barondjibril

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ, les critiques de livres et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top 10 des newser les plus actifs :*

vermineLittleWhitefafabzh6imikadodourouc05arnolddumasAlcatzzoom61danielhagnoulyahiko


*Le top 10 des uploaders les plus actifs :*

zoom61kiki29Alcatzfafabzh6LittleWhiteRoland Chastain-Nikopol-Dutissam.abdallahtarball69


*Les correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPMilkoseckJacques_jeanCedf-leb


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

claudeLELOUP - Relecture du magazinedjibril - Maintenance des outils de rdaction-Nikopol- - Passage du magazine au format LaTeXMishulyna - Aide  la traductionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------

